# permanently remove OTA updater?



## flyinhawaiian968 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey all, just wondering if anyone's been able to remove the OTA updater from popping up all the time without having to flash it. So far, I've been able to stop the popup by using Titanium Backup and freezing Google Services Framework 2.3.7, but when I want to run Google Play, I have to defrost it, which makes Play force the update as soon as I log back in!

I noticed Dwitherell has a updatestopper.zip file, but I'm not sure if that will work on my rooted (running Tweaked on EI2) setup, and after reading 70+ pages, I'm dizzy and have no clue what I've read (yep, I'm a noob and have only rooted this Strat ever!!!)!

Any advice or tricks are well appreciated!

Chris


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, that is what you need... it makes a small build.prop change that makes the phone "think" it is already on FF1 firmware.


----------



## flyinhawaiian968 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Ace, guess I'll go ahead and do this over the weekend.

Chris


----------

